# Anyone about to enter the dreaded 2ww?



## Joelene35 (Nov 4, 2015)

Had my egg collection at gcrm yesterday. 12 eggs and today 10 fertilised. Just waiting to c now if I get 3 or 5 day transfer


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Good luck jolene. I hope all went well and you got some good blasts x


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

All the best to you. Hope it all goes well.
Xx


----------



## Joelene35 (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks guys,

Have 2 3 day embryos on board and they kept the rest to day 5. 5 made it to blast but not good enough to freeze but still not sure why I had a 3 day transfer. Quality was good but not excellent they said and high predictors on Eva. Not very optimistic now but sure we'll c. X


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Try to stay positive huni. There is a school of thought that believes 3 day transfers are better as the embryos are more at home in the natural environment of the womb. I hope all goes well. What clinic are you with and when is it'd?


----------



## stupidmonkey (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi,
    the whole point of using EEVA is to determine which embies to put back at day 3 as embies do better inside than in the lab so its a good thing!! Sorry to hear you didnt get frosties but best of luck for you results xx


----------

